# SPCA Sparrow



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Saturday a Lady brought in a sparrow that got hit by a car. I was called in from the Kennels right away to care for it.
From what I could tell it some how mange to survive the hit with a possiable broken neck (??). I was able to stablelize the neck with the materails the staff was able to give me. But unfortunatly the bird died by the end of the day.  It was in a lot of pain from what I was able to tell, so in a kinda good way that it did die. I was sad about it but like I told my self and the staff told me "At least it's not suffering anymore."
They were amazied that a held it "with such tendness" after just working with the dog who you have to "man handle" all the time. 
Also on Saturday we get a mother (Black Lab mix) and her 6 four week old puppies (crossed with a dolmation??). We gave her the night to settle in. Then Sunday Nichole and I started to idea all the other dogs in Isolation. There was a "BIG" black dog (Shadee) that comes up to my waist there (I stand at 5ft8inch).  He's a very dominating dog who likes to get on top of you, so when I was holding the leesh so Nick. could do a general look over, he jumped up and knocked my back right into a pole. OUCH!!! Nick told me to lift my knee up the next he would jump on my, and sure enough he tried again. But he was so strong he knocked me over again!!! By the third time I was ready for him and I knocked him over!! BIG mistake!! When I was putting him back in the kennel I bent over to find the leech hook and shut the door, he started to growl!!! I was soooo scared!! I stood still and calmly spoke to Nick and she went into the kennel right next to his, he went to bite me but I pulled away so that he only got a hold on the windbreaker I wearing, then he charged Nick and I slamed the door shut!! I was soo shaken up after that I had to go work with the cats to calm my nervs. Nick came to talk to me when I was with my favorite kitten (Fealla) and said that I reacted to the situation in a very perfessional way. It boosted my confidence and I went right back into that same room with that dog to sex and name the puppies. I was nervus but I had to complete my work and to control my fears of that dog, and dog in general.
By the end of the day Nick told everyone one what had happened and they said that they all would have ran away. lol. 
Now I'm the ONLY volenteer that has authorization to go into Quarrenteen and Isolation, as well as the 3 cat/kitten rooms and the kennels.  This Saturday when I go back they're going to teach me how to use the shield and the cat gloves (working with strays that just come off the street). They're now let my give input with meds too, teaching me the different durgs, asking which ones I would use in a situation, and correcting me if I'm wrong. Slow going right now, but I'll still learning. 
I might even get to take one or both remaining kittens from a litter home to try and save. Their mother and 2 siblings had to be put down due to a type of colic. They were in A LOT of pain and were going to die in the end ......very sad day.  
I'm still scared of my little attack, but I can't wait to go back to learn some more!!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Hilary, 

You had quite the time at the SPCA!  Sorry to hear that the little sparrow didn't make it, they are quite fragile little birds As for your incident with that dog...scarey! Big dogs can be quite frightening when they are not in a good mood, that's for sure. Glad you are ok and nothing happened. I think you'll be able to get over your fears in time with understanding and in turn, the dogs will respond better to you. These animals can sense fear from a person and will try to intimidate people if they are so inclined. Sounds like quite the adventure and I'm sure you'll have lots more to tell us in the coming weeks and months. 

Good work Hilary and sounds like you're going to learn lots there!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Hilary,

Sorry to hear that your sparrow patient didn't make it. I would think that 
to be a tough injury to survive from.
What a time you had w/the dog. Must say, I love black labs, and dogs in general. But as I was reading your post, I was thinking the same thing as 
Brad. Dogs will pick up on fear and then it heightens 
aggressive behavior. Take a deep breath and get centered. They will also 
( if they've had previous contact w/humans ) respond to the tone of a voice.
When you knee him tell him "down" or "no" . Hopefully he knows @ least the 
meaning of "no" even if he wishes he didn't. I'm sure you'll do fine, as you love
animals and you'll get used to the different ones' ways. 
Sounds like your working w/a lot of nice people and getting some really valuable experiences there.

best,
fp


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I wasn't scared at first, but by the end (third jump) I was starting to get nervous. When I was walking him to the kennel I was trying to calm my nerves but it didn't work.  Nick was telling me that that wasn't his first attack on a staff member. Nobody likes that dog cause of his aggressive behavor, but they said that they were going to try and work it out of him. The persident of the SPCA deals with all the aggressive dogs cause his big and can deal with them (he owns like 150 Huskes and Malamute in a dog sleding business). Beautiful dog, but just too mean.  
I'll be sure to keep you all posted on my work!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had to separate a pitbull and dalmation once. The pitbull had gone off and
was going for the dalmation's throat. The dalmation had several bites in the 
neck and was not match for the other dog, poor baby. Aggressive dogs sure can be scary. Good thing you won't have to deal w/this dog again.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Miss Hilary, yes that was too bad. We know your the feeling you had when he passed on. With the work that you are now doing, there will be disapointments but there will be far greater positive things that will happen because you and your other team members are helping all these wonderful animals that depend on you. Just do your best and do not get discouraged.

Keep your positive attitude and it will all work out.


----------

